

Joyent Smartmachine Private Beta - mcantelon
https://no.de/

======
evo_9
It would be extremely helpful if you (Joyent) put a description of what
'Smartmachine' actually does for those of us unfamiliar somewhere on your site
(preferably on the homepage).

